# Could I get away w/ no filter on a 10 gallon beta tank?



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was wondering if I could skip a filter and just do like 25% water changes weekly...?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Why skip a filter? I realize that "they are bettas, they don't need filters." If you don't get a filter, its more like 25% DAILY. Bettas are the same as every other fish and need the same basic care. Getting a filter will make your life, and their life, much easier in the long run.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cody said:


> Why skip a filter? I realize that "they are bettas, they don't need filters." If you don't get a filter, its more like 25% DAILY. Bettas are the same as every other fish and need the same basic care. Getting a filter will make your life, and their life, much easier in the long run.


Because they don't like water flow...and filters cost money.

You do understand, betta's sit in like 1 cup of water for months, no filter, right? So 25% daily...would be insane.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not sure that I'd say they didn't like some flow, just not extreme current. That's what I find with my two bettas. One will even hang out in the current. Can you check craigslist for a filter? I've found some pretty screaming deals there. Just a thought...


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, I realize that. It is the most inhumane thing.

If money is a problem, buy a used one. 
If flow is a problem, then purchase a filter for like a 5G tank, or the low-flow ones for 10G. There are many models that you can use.

I think bettas love some sort of water flow, but not extreme. Every single betta I have had does better in a filtered, heated environment. The females play in the flow.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

With a 10 gallon tank it would just be easier to get a filter and cycle the tank (fishless of course). A cheap filter will provide area for bacteria to colonize and it doesn't have to be a great one because like you stated bettas don't like a lot of water flow. If you don't get a filter you would have to do 100% water changes to really clean the gravel so ammonia doesn't build up, and that would be pretty hard with a 10 gallon.

And a betta sitting in one cup of water for a month is just barely surviving. I would not use that as an example because that betta is obviously going to have a short and horrible quality life.

Oh, I forgot to add that without some water flow your tank will have temperature extremes because the water around the heater will heat up and it will turn off leaving the rest of the tank icy cold. Believe me, I once had a filter malfunction in my 10 gallon tank and the water on the top of the tank as well as around the heater was warm, but when I stuck my hand in to fix things the bottom of the tank was frigid! I also have a betta that loves to play in the flow, so some water flow is good just not a high flow because bettas really aren't the best swimmers.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kim said:


> With a 10 gallon tank it would just be easier to get a filter and cycle the tank (fishless of course). A cheap filter will provide area for bacteria to colonize and it doesn't have to be a great one because like you stated bettas don't like a lot of water flow. If you don't get a filter you would have to do 100% water changes to really clean the gravel so ammonia doesn't build up, and that would be pretty hard with a 10 gallon.
> 
> And a betta sitting in one cup of water for a month is just barely surviving. I would not use that as an example because that betta is obviously going to have a short and horrible quality life.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to add that without some water flow your tank will have temperature extremes because the water around the heater will heat up and it will turn off leaving the rest of the tank icy cold. Believe me, I once had a filter malfunction in my 10 gallon tank and the water on the top of the tank as well as around the heater was warm, but when I stuck my hand in to fix things the bottom of the tank was frigid! I also have a betta that loves to play in the flow, so some water flow is good just not a high flow because bettas really aren't the best swimmers.


Alright, I was just wondering because at the stores you will never see filters. I'll buy one, thanks.


----------



## AmyK (Feb 19, 2009)

SJ45 - I bought a 5 gallon set up and I can't use this particular filter that came with it because my ADF's will get stuck in there. It's never been used and still in the plastic wrap. Is your tank bigger than ten gallons?It's called "Whisper Micro Filter". I've been trying to give it to my niece so she will upgrade her Betta's little bowl, but she doesn't want it.....

If you want it it's yours


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

man a basic 2 dollar sponge filter w/ air pump of course would be perfect


----------



## syrinx (Jan 12, 2009)

walmart has a small internal power filter for $10 that should be sufficient for a single betta

To answer the original question, yes, you could get away with it but a filter would be better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you have a filter then you have to cycle, don't you?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Sj45 said:


> Alright, I was just wondering because at the stores you will never see filters. I'll buy one, thanks.


It bears mentioning that pet store conditions ARE NOT proper care for fish. Pet stores provide the minimum amount of care necessary to keep fish alive until someone purchases them. Bettas are unfortunately enough to be both finicky enough about who they share a tank with to make them nearly impossible to keep in the general population, and tough enough to take the kind of abuse that leaving them in those tiny unheated cups is.

You can cram a man into a 4' x 4' x 4' box with only a tiny air hole and a dribble in a bit of food and water every day and he'll probably survive for quite some time. I don't think anyone will think he's happy about it.

All you have to do to see how wrong the idea of keeping them in cups is is to take one home and put them into a proper tank. My betta went from a pale faded blue and pink fish sitting on the bottom of his cup with his fins drooping to a rich, deep purple and red fish with his fins flowing as he swims around his tank.

As for a filter a sponge filter is a great idea for a betta tank. As are the smaller internal filters. Neither should cost you much more than $20.


----------



## adpierin11 (Jan 2, 2008)

No you don't have to have one. You could get an air stone and that would be sufficient enough. Or you could go with a very small filter, the sponge filter is cheap and a good idea.
So yes you can get away with it, but they would be better off with some type of filtration.


----------



## adpierin11 (Jan 2, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> If you have a filter then you have to cycle, don't you?


The tank will cycle on its own eventually, but a betta should be fine living through it with 25% wc's once a week.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

adpierin11 said:


> No you don't have to have one. You could get an air stone and that would be sufficient enough.


Air stones are not a filtration mechanism.



adpierin11 said:


> The tank will cycle on its own eventually, but a betta should be fine living through it with 25% wc's once a week.


The tank will cycle eventually but in the mean time the betta will be exposed to high ammonia and eventually nitrite levels. During fish in cycling a 25% weekly water change is insufficient for a betta in a 10 gallon tank. The betta will likely survive the ordeal just because of how tough they are but they will be no means be "fine". Severe stress and gill damage are guaranteed.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tyyrlym said:


> Air stones are not a filtration mechanism.
> 
> 
> The tank will cycle eventually but in the mean time the betta will be exposed to high ammonia and eventually nitrite levels. During fish in cycling a 25% weekly water change is insufficient for a betta in a 10 gallon tank. The betta will likely survive the ordeal just because of how tough they are but they will be no means be "fine". Severe stress and gill damage are guaranteed.



Tyyrlm, I have a filter now (thanks a bunch to Amyk)...I agree Air Stones are not filtration. My question (although it's handled) is:

Would you rather see me...

A. Put a betta in a 10g tank and do 25% weekly water changes (no filter)

or

B. Leave the Betta at the store in it's cup.

It's A. or B...

Thanks, Sj


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't try cycling my tank with the betta in it. I was just curious about the filter. Can the tank cycle without the filter?


----------



## Freddiesbuns (Oct 22, 2008)

Sj45 said:


> Tyyrlm, I have a filter now (thanks a bunch to Amyk)...I agree Air Stones are not filtration. My question (although it's handled) is:
> 
> Would you rather see me...
> 
> ...


This shouldn't be about choosing the less damaging option, but rather giving you fish the best living conditions possible...


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

If you are diligent about your water changes and have many, many, plants, you could probably make it work. Just provide aeration.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I wouldn't try cycling my tank with the betta in it. I was just curious about the filter. Can the tank cycle without the filter?


I've heard it doesn't...but I'm not 100%.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Freddiesbuns said:


> This shouldn't be about choosing the less damaging option, but rather giving you fish the best living conditions possible...


agreed.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

fishkid said:


> If you are diligent about your water changes and have many, many, plants, you could probably make it work. Just provide aeration.


That's more or less what I was thinking...


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that you've got a filter for the tank.



Sj45 said:


> Tyyrlm, I have a filter now (thanks a bunch to Amyk)...I agree Air Stones are not filtration. My question (although it's handled) is:
> 
> Would you rather see me...
> 
> ...


Frankly I don't see a whole lot of difference in the two. The betta has a little more room in the 10 gallon tank but its going to be almost as miserable in the tank as the cup as it's water quality will deteriorate rapidly.



dramaqueen said:


> I wouldn't try cycling my tank with the betta in it. I was just curious about the filter. Can the tank cycle without the filter?


Very unlikely. The bacteria responsible for the conversion of nitrogenous substances need both area to grow in and flow to keep them fed. While The tank provides area without something moving the water it has little flow. It's one of the reasons that plant only filtration tanks have so few fish in them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So the flow from the filter helps to feed the bacteria. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, the flow through the filter ensures that bacteria there are getting a constant stream of oxygenated, ammonia and nitrite laden water.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Another question lol : What filter could you reccommend for a 4 gallon tank that would be easy to maintain and would be good for someone like me who knows NOTHING about filters and little about cycling?


----------



## Freddiesbuns (Oct 22, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Another question lol : What filter could you reccommend for a 4 gallon tank that would be easy to maintain and would be good for someone like me who knows NOTHING about filters and little about cycling?


I have a Tetra Whisper in my 5g and they are good-very simple design, no assembly, and you can control water flow


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, thank you for the info.


----------



## jm667 (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to have a betta in a 10 gal tank and since I read that they don't like flow, I found somewhere on one of the forums where you take a plastic bottle and cut the top and bottom off so you end up with a cylinder, then you cut it so you end up basically with a curled piece of plastic. You then put that so it curves under the waterfall, thus reducing the turbulence. (This probably doesn't make but if I can find that picture of it I'll post it). Anyways, it worked fine, but I often found the betta swimming through the turbulent area above the plastic, and also when I poured water in during changes he would go under wehre I was pouring. So he didn't seem to mind the flow!


----------

